# Is it worth the expense of triger job?



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a glock 22 I keep in the bed room for protection Is it worth the expense of triger job?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a G-19 that I bought used and I see no need of a trigger job on it. I been practicing the reset on it and I am getting a little better with it.:smt033


----------



## mp4094 (Feb 3, 2008)

No, not for the guns intended purpose. I have a Glock 34 and a Glock 19 with modified triggers. I only use them on the range. The two Glock 26 models are used for home defense and concealed carry---night sights are the only modification. 

I think it's wise not to modify the trigger on a gun used for home defense. Should you ever have to use that weapon for home defense a good prosecuting attorney can very easily make you look like a gun-crazed trigger happy rambo who dreams of ways to make his pistols more deadly.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Learn your preferred pistol of choice. Besides-----you could do your own trigger job on the Glock if so inclined. I'll agree with the previous posts.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I did a striker spring replacement on my Glocks when I had them and I thought it did a worked of good. Outside of that I wouldn't want to do anything more to them. Wolff springs for a Glock are cheap and for me made a huge difference.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Target shooting, yes. Defensive gun, no.

Well.... okay, I want to add a Powder River kit to my carry gun, but only for reset and feel, not weight reduction.

JW


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

im interested in removing the pre-travel and extra reset distance of my glock 26, I do not want to change the weight of the trigger pull. is this possible ?


----------



## TIMO (Nov 18, 2008)

Tracker said:


> I have a glock 22 I keep in the bed room for protection Is it worth the expense of triger job?


I JUST BOUGHT A G27 AND I CHANGED THE TRIGER TO A 3.5LBS IT FELT GREAT AT THE RANGE I MUST SAY I NOTICED A DIFF IN IT WRKED GREAT FOR ME..:smt1099


----------



## Blackmagic14 (Nov 7, 2008)

mp4094 said:


> No, not for the guns intended purpose. I have a Glock 34 and a Glock 19 with modified triggers. I only use them on the range. The two Glock 26 models are used for home defense and concealed carry---night sights are the only modification.
> 
> I think it's wise not to modify the trigger on a gun used for home defense. Should you ever have to use that weapon for home defense a good prosecuting attorney can very easily make you look like a gun-crazed trigger happy rambo who dreams of ways to make his pistols more deadly.


Ina CCW I might tend to agree but in a HD gun I think i tis ok to modify the hell out of it. In states with the castle doctrine I think even if you shoot the guy with an Uzi in your own home you are a OK course that is just my opinion and I wouldnt take legal advice from me.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a friend who agrees with the fact that trigger mods can make you look like you are looking to pull that trigger on someone.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Double0 said:


> I have a friend who agrees with the fact that trigger mods can make you look like you are looking to pull that trigger on someone.


ask your friend if that means the entire NY police department is looking to pull the trigger.

People say annoying things like this all of the time. "A back up gun shows intent", "a high cap gun shows intent", "hollow points show intent" blah blah blah

A prosecutor that wants to prosecute will find stupid things to say to a jury. They will say that the reason you had a gun with you was because you wanted the chance to shoot someone. They will ask if you like movies like Rambo and the Punisher.

Live a quiet life. Obey the law. Get professional training. Make inteligent, legal choices on gun modifications. Maintain Tera Alta Virtuitis.

Be alive for a trial and not dead in a graveyard.


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

Im just going to paint my face like the joker and carry knives everywhere.


----------

